# How to process a pig



## RedneckCowgirl (Mar 29, 2011)

Just out of simple curiosity. We process our chickens, but how do you process a pig?


----------



## jessica117 (Mar 29, 2011)

My neighbor does it very similarly to the way I process a deer.  Dispatch, hang from tree or barn rafters by rear legs, gut, skin, quarter, then take in the house to finish cutting up/cleaning, keeping quarters not being processed on ice until ready for them. This is a highly simplified version but it gives you the general idea.  Really not that different from a chicken or rabbit... just on a much bigger scale


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 30, 2011)

That's how we do it too.....just like you'd do a deer.  Some people still stick the gutted hog in a barrel of boiling water to scald it so you can scrape the hair off, but I don't see the need in that unless you want to BBQ the hog whole.  Just skin it out and package the meat up like any other critter.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Mar 30, 2011)

here is a DETAILED (read: GRAPHIC pictures of EVERYTHING ) explanation of "how to" harvest a hog at home.

we butcher at home and its much easier than you think - and just about anyone can do it.

http://adventuresinthegoodland.blogspot.com/2010/12/how-to-hog-harvest-step-by-step.html


----------

